# Toronto Live Copepods & Reef Nutrition Shipment has arrived



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

REEF NUTRITON - Live copepods, Live Rotifer, PhytoFeast Live & Premium, Articpods, OysterFeast, MysisFeast, Rotifer Culturing Kit, PE Mysis, Ocean Nutrition and one of the largest food selection available. Feed your Fish & Reef the Best.

Introducing *NEW* REAL OCEANIC EGGS (R.O.E.) from Reef Nutrition

ASK US ABOUT SPECIAL STOCK (Not normally available):

Nanno High Density 3600 - 1L
RotiferDiet High Density 3600 - 1L
**NEW** RotiGrow Nano - 1L
**NEW ** RotiPlus - 1L

REEFPODS (Please pre-order online):

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=268

REEF NUTRITION:

MysisFeast - PE Mysis in an easy to dose bottle
OysterFeast - Oyster Eggs and ovarian tissue
Tigger-pods - Live Copepods
Arcti-pods - Red Copepods
PhytoFeast Premium - Micro-Algae Reef Food
PhytoFeast LIVE - Micro-Algae Reef Food
RotiFeast - Super Zooplankton Concentrate
Rotifier Diet - Food for Rotifers
Rotifer Culturing Starter Kit (Including Live Rotifers & RotiferDiet)
Also has Reed Mariculture products for the hardcore aquaculturist or marine breeders.

Also has a wide variety of different food in stock:

New Life Spectrum (many different formulas)
Ocean Nutrition
Hikari Frozen food
PE Mysis
ORA pellets
Omega One
Marine Ornamental breeding food and supplies
AquaThrive NOURISH Polycheate Worm Pellets (0.5mm, 1.0mm, 1.5mm)

SHOP ONLINE SHIP CANADA-WIDE OR PICKUP BY APPTS.

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=1_2_101


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

sounds delicious


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

link doesn't work ?!


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Mikeylikes said:


> link doesn't work ?!


Fixed, thanks for the heads up


----------

